# when did schwinn start using as



## ratdaddy (Aug 11, 2012)

when did schwinn start using as marked hardware and pedals.stem bolts,seatpost bolts springer bolts


----------



## oquinn (Aug 12, 2012)

*I don't know but I need a few rusty AS springer bolts and nuts!*

Yes indeed I do,really I Do!!


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Wtf dude*

Iam asking for some info.if you dont wanna help then stay dont waste my time


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Oquinn you   and a few others like you*

Are really starting to ruin a great web site.its getting to where you cant even list an item or ask a question without some smartass screwing up your post.i promise this not what scott had in mind when he started this site.for the most part there are alot of good serious bike builders and collectors on here that use this for its intened purpose,and then theres some little bitches like you that want to waste peoples time and messup their post with you smartass comments.your making it easy to read who you are, dumbass.when you see my post and you dont have any thing positive to say .stay the fuc away.iam a serious bike builder and collecter and your a little boy and i pity anyone that dont have anything better to do with their time that to screw with someone elses post.now go put some training wheels on that little bicycle of yours and go away.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 12, 2012)

*amen*

100% agree


----------



## oquinn (Aug 12, 2012)

*sorry*

sorry sorry sorry I promise to do better!


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 12, 2012)

*OK*

So what year did schwinn start using as hardware on bikes.like pedals ,stems and seatpost


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 12, 2012)

We're talking the "AS" bolts, right?  Not "as" bolts.  Shift key, use it.

  Springer bolts, pre-war, possibly when the fork was introduced but can't say for sure.  Seatpost bolt, not sure if pre-war, but seems likely.  Pedals, the deluxe AS pedals seem to correspond with the intro the the Phantom, late '49 / early '50.  Early post-war Schwinns seem to have spec'd Torrington pedals with no specific Schwinn markings.  But around '50 they seemed to have gotten on board with making Schwinn marked pedals for most models. (Torringtons rebranded with different end-caps for Schwinn.)  Stem bolts, frig, not sure.  Seems to be early post-war and then again with the thick no-thread stems in '58 or so.

  I'm sure someone else can nail down the years more precisely, especially on the pre-war stuff.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rhenning (Aug 12, 2012)

It started in the begining as the company had two partners.  Mr. Arnold and Mr. Schwinn and was called Arnold Schwinn and Company.  Mr Schwinn bought out Mr. Arnold early on but because of the legal costs involved didn't change the name to Schwinn Bicycle Company until about 1965.  The AS bolts were used until about then.  Roger


----------



## Russ Wiggins (Aug 12, 2012)

*serious builder and collector*



ratdaddy said:


> Are really starting to ruin a great web site.its getting to where you cant even list an item or ask a question without some smartass screwing up your post.i promise this not what scott had in mind when he started this site.for the most part there are alot of good serious bike builders and collectors on here that use this for its intened purpose,and then theres some little bitches like you that want to waste peoples time and messup their post with you smartass comments.your making it easy to read who you are, dumbass.when you see my post and you dont have any thing positive to say .stay the fuc away.iam a serious bike builder and collecter and your a little boy and i pity anyone that dont have anything better to do with their time that to screw with someone elses post.now go put some training wheels on that little bicycle of yours and go away.




If you are such a serious builder and collector why would you ask such a beginners question?


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 12, 2012)

*This site already has*

Enought smartasses we dont need another one.i said i was a serious bike builder.i didnt say i knew everything.do you


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 12, 2012)

There are some touchy folks here......


----------



## jn316 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Leon's Charm School*

Is he still accepting new pupils? I like a little levity, this is not the end of the world. Lighten up or get a life.


----------



## kram (Aug 13, 2012)

*Amen !!*



jn316 said:


> Is he still accepting new pupils? I like a little levity, this is not the end of the world. Lighten up or get a life.




Word ~ Pip Pip ~ Right On ~ 
Sometimes a little bit less serious can be whole lot more enjoyable, as a group OR individually.
And, I'm guessing the executive producer / creator here didn't intend that users JUDGE one another, nor that we be SO competitive that co-users wonder what Mr/Miss Serious is smoking.
Dunno about you, but when I fell off the turnip truck, I wasn't worried about getting belittled MERELY for making some light, meaningless comment (here or elsewhere).
Maybe save your WOOF! WOOF! for impressing yo bitc^*s, Big Dog(s), hmmmmmm? 
Ya, whatever ...


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 14, 2012)

*Yea maybe iam alittle hyper but*

This is like most of the threads i started on the cabe.out of 10 replies i get one guy that has some useful info and the rest is just bs.i guess that mesans that 9 out of 10 is full of crap and dont have anything better to do.its gets more like a gossip column everyday.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 14, 2012)

*I don't know but...*

Really...i really do need at least 3 as springer bolts,and rusty is what i'm looking for.


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 14, 2012)

*AS on parts*

Depends upon the specific part.  Info on AS hardware depends upon the era of the piece itself too.  From what I have observed, again from what I have seen with my found original untouched bikes...my '36 double adjustable stem came with one AS binder bolt, the other with a smooth head, whereas later double adjustable stems from '37, '38 etc. had both with AS, even one '36 original I saw had no AS and one with both AS.  Many more of my bikes from that era had Wald#3 stems.  The razor stems similarily originated in '37 with the binder bolt having AS yet the wedge bolt not, but later transitioned to both having AS in the 40's.  I have run across some razors without any AS bolts, are they replacement bolts, who knows?  Springers starting out in '38 had AS bolts all the way until sometime in 1965 when they changed to just S.  Plus starting in the 50's less deluxe Schwinns like the Wasp had a slightly different stem than the razor, more heavy necked like a Shelby stem, had AS also stamped into the hardware but much more shallow and less distinct.  Some even had Wald stems.  I beleive if Schwinn was low on inventory of their specific AS parts, but needed to get bikes out they just took whatever they could get from their suppliers at the time, so some deviations come up once in a while. Plus distributors like Louisville Cycle and Chicago Cycle would configure their line up with unique design schemes to set themselves apart, or use up Schwinn inventory of old parts maybe to get better pricing, which might include using more generic hardware in some cases.  The earlier bikes from '34, '35 etc. also used different Wald and Torrington stems more predominantly, then I believe many were interchanged based upon customer or bike shop preference too.

GenuineRides


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 14, 2012)

*Now thats what i needed to know*

Iam in the process of building a 36 and a 39 schwinn motorbikes now and had noticed that the springer bolts on the 39 and the stem binder bolts were as but the stem bolt wasnt.and there is no as bolts on the 36.i have apile of razor stems and noticed that some have sharp edges on three sides while on some the top is sharp and the sides are rounded.do you know which would be correct.and yes i have a pile of rusty as springer bolts,and a pile of rechromed ones.thanks for you help .now i can move on.


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 14, 2012)

The only real specific I have observed with the razor stems, outside of hardware, is that the prewar had shorter upright shafts, about 1/2" to 3/4" shorter than postwar.

Also '36 Motorbikes either had Wald #3 and most had the Torrington deco stem, Schwinn razor didn't appear until '37.

GenuineRides


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 18, 2012)

My 1948 B-6 has the AS script bolts.


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2020)

greenephantom said:


> We're talking the "AS" bolts, right?  Not "as" bolts.  Shift key, use it.
> Cheers, Geoff




Caps Lock key works equally as well. Just have to remember to turn it off after typing the "S".


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2020)

Ratdaddy is right !! Quit ruining threads !  Tell the guy when they started using "ass" marked bolts


----------

